
Teamviewer Alternative – What to Consider – A Follow Up - techsee_me
Yesterday I posted an article. Within a couple of hours it was flagged by a few users who did not find any value in it and removed. 
Normally I would have just let it go.
But through the day the article went viral got posted onto social media. We’ve received multiple responses from readers who found it useful.
So I’ve decided to respond and put the idea in the right context.
The article is about Remote Assistance and how it relates is the future of Tech Support.
It is not about the details of the security breach. But rather what it means for Teamviewer’s business and what we all can learn from it.
The article is aimed at people who use remote support tools with customers for tech support. 
And it’s pointing out what is critical to factor in when choosing a remote support tool.
What is your customer’s perspective. 
What will remote support look like in the future. And how that applies to your choice of remote support technology.
If you’re interested in that perspective you’re welcome to stop by and read.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ow.ly&#x2F;X8rS307kkz6<p>Otherwise you’re more than welcome to move on.
======
brudgers
Everyday many stories get flagged on Hacker News. Some do well in other
channels.

My advice is to take that as evidence that writing for the audience on Hacker
News may require a different approach than what might work on social media.

Good luck.

~~~
techsee_me
Thanks, That's good advice. H

------
DrScump
It may have been flagged because of the shrouded/abbreviated URL. Try posting
the full native URL.

